# Opinions Please..



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

on this


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

I like it and it looks like the real one too.

There's one on the bay at the moment without the little red ball on the hand. I've also seen them with a plastic disk on them instead.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Looks like a modern re-dial to me Chris but I've only got white dial versions to compare.

There seems to be a lot of these black dials appearing at the moment. You'd be lucky to see one or two, a year, for sale only a couple of years back







.

They just look too good. These watch dials weren't printed to last. I would expect to see some dial deterioration or wear







.

I presume you've seen ill-phil's on fake Sputties a couple of pages back







.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

I like it, but wouldn't like to say how old it is...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"They just look too good. These watch dials weren't printed to last. I would expect to see some dial deterioration or wear ."

My thoughts exactly....you wait ages for one of these and fifty arrive at the same time...all looking like new!

It is nice, tho', even as a redial. The case looks right, with the Kirov style claw lugs, but no picture of the movement is available; you have to ask yourself why not.

Hmmm. 'tis nearly Christmas...and I have been a good boy...


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello,

I have been trying to upload pictures for some time[i have followed the tutorial,unfortunately i have difficulty counting to ten most days







] Here is a picture of one of my Sputniks,it could equally be one of my wife in st Trinians gear







.....or nothing....







,last attempt.

Best Regards,

Russ

I will withdraw with as much dignity as i can muster


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Russ Cook said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been trying to upload pictures for some time[i have followed the tutorial,unfortunately i have difficulty counting to ten most days
> 
> ...


I sympathise. May I suggest

http://www.theimageboard.com/upload.html

It is so easy that I have been able to use it reliably...that is - late at night...

From the link you click on 'browse' to find and select your prepared image file and click 'upload' it.



The next screen offers options, but the only thing that you need to do is to select the text in the second box, eg



by 'wiping' it, (click at the beginning of the text, hold left mouse button and move the cursor to the end of the text, so that it is all highlighted as shown.

This text is a link to the picture file, which is now stored on imageboards network.

If you 'copy' this text (right mouse button 'copy') and go to the best watch forum ever, you can 'paste' this link into any post that you compose (right mouse button 'paste') .



I hope this helps; if it doesn't please PM me. I do this for a living so if can't explain it clearly I blame this excellent bottle of '92 Bordeaux Sauvignon Blanc...


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many thanks Chris for taking the trouble to give me that information,i will try again tomorrow i cant tonight as i am feeling "over tired",[Turning Leaf Syrah]....

Many Thanks Again,

Russ.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Come on Russ!

One more try


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It took me ages to post a picture Russ. I am a twit though







.

If it wasn't for some of the chaps on this this forum ( especially pg ) I still wouldn't be able to  .

Keep trying  .


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Again,

Thanks once again to Chris and to Jasonm/Raketatat for the encouragement.

The Sputnik i have hopefully shown, has a 16 jewel 1st Moscow watch factory movement,i am afraid i cant show you a picture of the movement because i have lost the natural light[plus i don`t think my nerves would take it







].

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done Russ, good picture.









You will soon get used to it.









Like the watch BTW.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done Russ for persisting, glad you managed to get it sorted









BTW that looks to be in good shape


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Russ


----------

